# Canadian Soda Water Manufacturing co Hamilton Ont bottle



## RCO (Jul 24, 2017)

found this bottle at a local antique store , first saw it on Friday night and at that time the vendor also had 5 or 6 other really old 100 year old Hamilton bottles that were supposedly found near the waterfront during a dig of some sort , possibly for construction work . 

I went back today and 5 of them sold to someone else later on Friday , saw them quickly before they sold  , say they were a Pilgrim split , Hamilton cod bottle , Sutherland bowling pin style bottle and a wentworth mineral water bowling pin style bottle , ( took a couple pictures when I was there Friday , you can see what the Sutherland bottle looked like )   

but one of the bottles I really wanted was still there so I bought it , its a soda water bottle for Canadian Soda Water Manufacturing Co . has a Lion embossed on the front . book seems to think it be from 1918-early 1920's , can't really recall seeing it before .


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2017)

here is a picture of the bottle I bought , Canadian soda water manufacturing co .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2017)

That Sutherland bottle doesn't have a price tag saying $8 on it, does it?  Because that would be a ridiculously good deal!

I've never seen that Hamilton bottle before either.  I like it!  Don't often see bottles that pictorial from that era.


----------



## RCO (Jul 25, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> That Sutherland bottle doesn't have a price tag saying $8 on it, does it?  Because that would be a ridiculously good deal!
> 
> I've never seen that Hamilton bottle before either.  I like it!  Don't often see bottles that pictorial from that era.




no it was $20 and so were the others , think the split was $15 , the bottle I bought was $20 as well but they didn't charge any tax or shipping 

there is another bottle from same time period from Hamilton with an animal on it , is one from Dundas that has a deer on it


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 25, 2017)

That's still a pretty good deal, not surprised that they sold so fast!  I think we've got a bottle out here from that era with a bulldog on it but I don't think I've ever come across one, only seen pictures.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes, very nice!


----------

